# Antacid



## Pte_Thomson (18 Jun 2007)

I start my BMQ on July 1st here, and I was simply wondering what the stance is on taking something like a bottle of tums or rolaids etc with you to the course is? I tend to get heatburn easily. Thats all i need to know thanks.


----------



## medaid (18 Jun 2007)

It should be no problem. It's like taking halls...


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jun 2007)

When we went through Basic, you had to turn in ALL medications (prescription or OTC) and go and get it from the MIR.  Things may probably have changed since then.


----------



## Roy Harding (18 Jun 2007)

Pte_Thomson said:
			
		

> I start my BMQ on July 1st here, and I was simply wondering what the stance is on taking something like a bottle of tums or rolaids etc with you to the course is? I tend to get heatburn easily. Thats all i need to know thanks.



I don't know what the present regime is like regarding over the counter health aides - but if you're THAT attached to your Tums, Rolaids, etcetera - then you're about to learn a whole new level of heart-burn.



Roy


----------



## ArmyRick (18 Jun 2007)

Heart burn is usually a sympton of a crappy diet (99%). I reccomend you get some good diet advice such as more greens, more fruit, lighten up on processed foods, stay away from fried oiled foods, coffee, etc...

Antiacids are just plain stupid, pal. They mask a sympton and down the road, you will find you have serious health issues. Get them sorted out now and oh yeah, don't bother asking your family doctor, they know sweet nothing about nutrition.


----------



## slowmode (19 Jun 2007)

I am 100% sure they will let you bring medication along. BUT I beleive when you first go you have to show all your Medication to the MIR. THey have to write down what you have. They dont want people bringing bad pills which wont due you any good.

   Also if you get heart burn a lot I Suggest drinking lots of water, that tends to help a bit. 

Best of Luck
Huss.


----------

